# They gambled and lost



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone here ever install used fixtures in new construction? I have, and maybe it's just an Arkansas thing, but it almost never works out better than just buying new less expensive stuff. Friday I did a final on a cabin of sorts and he had a used toilet to put in. I told him upfront when I saw it that it is probrably going to leek. In my experience when an old toilet is taken out of service for awhile and just sitting, everything dries out and it leaks. "No, no, just go ahead and put it in". Alright, will do. It leaked and the flapper was ripped at the loop that holds the chain. So I say, well, when I finish setting all the other fixtures, I can rebuild this for $100 since I'm already here and have the stuff. 
This guy got a great deal at $25 for a "working" toilet. But, after the rebuild he had $125 in a used toilet. Most inspectors here won't allow a used 3.5 toilet to be installed in a new building, but this one will.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

This guy also had a clearance kolher from Lowes, A Pressure Lite bowl and a regular tank. Told him that ain't going to work. "Why", I explained the difference. "Try it anyway" he says. What a surprise it won't flush. Had to pull it and charged him to put in another one. Once again his clearance kohler cost him twice as much, pluse the cost of the Crain in a box cheapo he replaced it with.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Most inspectors here won't allow a used 3.5 toilet to be installed in a new building, but this one will.


Several years ago I read about a contractor in New York that installed some Canadian made "3.5 gallon" toilets in a new floor of an hotel. He received a $2500 dollar fine per toilet. As I recall it was a lot of toilets.

I think the only legal way that you can install a used 3.5 is if it's in an older home and you are replacing a 3.5.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have no problem charging, taking money from those who play the gamble.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Techincally, it's the same here-because a 3.5 is not code approved. But, we are dealing with small town inspectors most of the time and they have a lot of allowances for the HO that shouldn't be.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I have no problem charging, taking money from those who play the gamble.


I like taking money, and being right. It was win, win for me


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Several years ago I read about a contractor in New York that installed some Canadian made "3.5 gallon" toilets in a new floor of an hotel. He received a $2500 dollar fine per toilet. As I recall it was a lot of toilets.
> 
> I think the only legal way that you can install a used 3.5 is if it's in an older home and you are replacing a 3.5.


:blink:, even in AR that would never fly on a commercial job-Architect specs are all we can do


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

think of it as easy money


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

As long as I have a big fat disclaimer on the contract, then I would agree.



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I have no problem charging, taking money from those who play the gamble.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You just broke a federal mandated law by installing that 3.5
You are not a serial killer too are you? :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Plasticman said:


> You just broke a federal mandated law by installing that 3.5
> You are not a serial killer too are you? :laughing:


No, not since the "incident":blink:


----------

